# Threading pen blanks



## aggromere (Apr 30, 2009)

Where is a resource I can use to figure out how to make kitless pens and thread my own blanks.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know if there is or isn't.   You keep watching the posts and put it all together along with personal experimentation.  You drop down a thread or two, you'll read about some encountered problems and learn a bit.  Go down several posts near the bottom and view Steve's copper teaser pen...read through the entire post and you'll learn a lot.  If you read through several posts, you pick up a piece here and a piece there and you put it all together into what works for you.  This is what I do.  I haven't got it all figured out my any  means, so I can't tell you or help you how to much, but I'm slowly working it out.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 30, 2009)

Jeff has it right -  there is no standard for kitless pens and we are all exploring different approaches.  We do know that the Berea style fountain pen nibs used for the ElGrande and Churchill style are 10 x 1 metric and that the cap threads for those pens are 12mm triple start but you don't need to start with multistart threads.  Othere nibs are not standard threads. The good news is that you can experiment with an ordinary tap and die set without the cost of kit components.


----------

